# Media Monkey Playlist Location



## Mojolookout (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, 
i just rescanned my music collection in media monkey and my saved playlists have completely disappeared. i checked my documents>my music>media Monkey folder and they weren't there. anybody know where i can find my old playlists? 

i have more then 10000 tracks and building fresh playlists is just not an option.


----------

